# Funktionieren sogenannte "Solarduschen" überhaupt?



## Rickert545 (28. Feb. 2017)

Hallo liebe Hobby-Gartenteich-Gemeinde!

Folgendes: Meine Lebensgefährtin schwärmt ständig von solchen sogennanten Solarduschen, welche wohl anscheinend draußen im Freien im Sommer warmes Wasser ausgeben, ohne irgend eine Art von Heizungsmechanik.

Das finde ich schon mal sehr komisch. Angeblich soll alleine die dunkle Farbe des Metalles das Wasser im Sommer erwärmen. Ich persönlich bin da eher skeptisch, und kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass so etwas wirklich funktioniert.

Daraufhin habe ich also ein wenig Recherche betrieben und die erste Seite (Link ausgesetzt - by Mod) sagt aus, dass manche Modelle sogar über eine Warm/Kalt Funktion verfügen. Und das macht meines Erachtens erst Recht keinen Sinn.

Deswegen meine Frage an euch: Funktionieren diese Gartenduschen wirklich oder ist das Quatsch?
Wenn jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hat, so kann er sie gerne hier teilen. Ich bin wie gesagt ziemlich skeptisch.

Vielen Dank im Voraus! Noch einen schönen Dienstag,
Rickert545.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Feb. 2017)

Tach Rickert,

ich besitze zwar keine "Solardusche", aber meines Erachtens nach kannst Du genauso gut eine G*****a-Dusche für den Garten aufstellen und den __ Wasserschlauch in der Sonne drapieren. Funktioniert super und ist auch preiswerter 
Ohne __ unken zu wollen, denn die Seite macht auf mich nicht gerade einen seriösen Eindruck.


----------



## Rickert545 (28. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Ida,
Pardon, aber was meinst du mit G******a-Dusche? 
Aber ich schließe aus dem Kontext, dass du mir zu einer Eigenbau-Variante von diesem Wassersystem rätst.
Danke! Dann sind wir schon mal auf der selben Seite.
Werde wohl noch einige Male mit meiner Geliebten darüber streiten :'D


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Feb. 2017)

Ja.funktioniert.
Je nach Aufwand und Konstrukt....

Die von Dir verlinkte SolarGartenduscbe wird im Sommer funktionieren....am Morgen kalt..am Abend heiß.
Wir duschen im Haus von April bis September warm, heisss....Gashahn ist zu..
Solartbermieanlage auf dem Dach und Pufferspeicher im Keller...

Für den Garten könnte man besser konstruieren....oben eine  kleinen Speicher mit Isolierung....unten frei ausrichtbare Fläche.

Ein Verbrühschutz und Thermostatarmatur kann sinnvoll sein...
------
Es gibt einfache Gartendusche  ohne Solartank. Von Gardena und Co.
Ein langer Gartenschlauch in der Sonne kann den gleichen Fehler Effekt bringen....

Jetzt kann man es wieder bastlerisch effektiver  betreiben.....oder kaufen.


----------



## Ida17 (28. Feb. 2017)

Die von Gardena meinte ich, Thorsten hat's bereits gesagt 
(bin immer vorsichtig mit Markennamen...)


----------



## center (28. Feb. 2017)

Ich sag nur Legionellen.
Ob das immer noch so ist, keine Ahnung. Aber als ich mir vor paar Jahren eine kaufen wollte, war das ein großes Thema. Ich hab keine gekauft.


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2017)

Funktionieren tun die schon und eine Warm Kalt Mischung macht auch Sinn da das Wasser in der Dusche gut 80° haben kann.
Jedoch wie schon von ida angemerkt reicht auch ein in der Sonne liegende Schlauch und eine einfache Gardena Brause.
Aber Achtung auch das Wasser im Schlauch wird extrem heiß was Verbrennungen 2ten Grades verursacht.
Das bedeutet aber auch das deine Warm Kalt Funktion nur funktioniert wenn der Gartenschlauch nicht in der Sonne liegt.

Edit: stimmt die Bakterien sind auch noch ein Problem wenn das Wasser nicht ausreichend erwärmt wird.


----------



## Erin (28. Feb. 2017)

Legionellen sind eigentlich nur dann ein Problem, wenn das Wasser lange steht innerhalb einer bestimmten Temperatur, ab 60 Grad sind sie kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Rickert545 (28. Feb. 2017)

Ach du großer Gott, an Bakterien und ähnliches habe ich gar nicht gedacht.

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise! Also funktionieren sie ja doch, was mich ehrlich gesagt erstaunt.

Danke sehr für die Tipps, den Kauf werde ich nun endgültig sein lassen.

Mal schauen, was sich mit ein wenig Heimwerkertum so anstellen lässt


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Feb. 2017)

Ist doch eine alte Konstruktion:
Altes Fass...schwarz angemalt..unten Zulauf oben Ablauf...
Vielleicht ein Edelstahlbierfass....

Ein Bastler kann ja auch einen Flachkollektor selber bauen und oben drüber das Fass...


----------

